# Photo Shoot with Kona *hope you don't mind*



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

We finally have a 1/2 way descent day outside today. It's so sunny and warm. Kona's been AMAZINGLY going potty outside and no accidents in the house yet* aside from our mishap yesterday on my sons bed, he won't be making that mistake again* LOL So, during one of our potty breaks, Kona was looking so cute I thought I'd take some pics. Photography is my PASSION and he's a great subject. Hope ya'll don't mind me posting pics!
I just love the idea of forums geared for our little snuggle bugs! I know everyone has been there, done that, and I can feel comfy in posting pics and stories with you all. 
#1. Waking up this a.m. --- where's Kona?? In our bed, in between hubby and I, where he slept all night with no accidents  YIIPPIE!!








#2. What's this? Mommy's flower??? I can't get in trouble if I look THIS cute... right??








#3. I am coming to get you!








I got you!








Who me??








Time to go inside now mom! I need a nap!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Is that too many pics?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Brooke, never enough pictures. Kona is just too cute!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Brooke, you can never post too many pictures. :biggrin1: Kona is adorable.


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

How sweet. I just love "I got you" What a fun day you must have had:biggrin1: She is just adorable!!

Hugs,
Anjanette


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Baby pictures make my day! What a cutie! It seems like you are all totally smitten with him, as it should be!!:biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I LOVE THEM BROOKE!!!! They were too cute.....makes me want another puppy....mmmm???? Who knows!!!!! Never too many pics...I too like to take pics and psot them!!!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Never too many pics!! He's adorable!!


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Brooke, Kona is sooo cute! And we love pictures. 
Wish we could see grass here, we have tons of snow and it's not letting up. We have to snow blow the back yard so the puppies have some where to go potty!


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

I love the last one!! She looks like she is posing!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Too many pictures? NEVER!! Kona is adorable!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Brooke,

Methinks you have a model on your hands. How cute!!! Love it and post more . . . and more. Great shots of a very photogenic baby. I too want a puppy.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Brooke, no need to ever ask!! We always want pictures. What a sweet little thing Kona is!!! When they are outside when they are so young, you really can see how tiny they are!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Brooke, I think we didn't see ENOUGH pics of sweet Kona! More more more!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Finally! Someone with a new baby that we don't have to beg to post pictures!
Thanks! We love pictures! 
He is simply adorable, and what's that green stuff he's playing on? Where's his coat? LOL

More pictures!
Beverly


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL it was 60 something today, he didn't need a coat. LOL!  That's why we stayed outside so long. Unfortunately, tomorrow the high is 37... no more sunny pics tomorrow! LOL


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Brooke,

Thanks for the pictures....you can never post tooo many puppy pictures! Kona is just to cute


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, I loved them! He is tooooo cute!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Great !! Thanks for posting !!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

*Can't ever be too any puppy pics!*

Keep them coming so we can watch your baby grow! ---Anne:biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Simply irresistible.* :kiss:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Brooke, welcome to you and Kona to our forum! Nice to see someone's having nice weather. lol

LOVE the pics and no, there can never be too much!! Are you kidding? We are total addicts here. 

Kona is adorable! Your pictures and captions are great and I'd love to see more. How old is Kona?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Kona is such a cutie! I love pics of havs at that age - just precious!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kona is adorable. I love puppy hair at that age. They look so fluffy soft.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Marj, Kona is almost 9 weeks old today. And thanks all for the replies. Kona had his first bath last night, and of course we had to take pictures!!!!!!!! Yippie!!!!! Wet puppy pics!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

BROOKE!!!!You are sooo mean!! So where are the pictures????


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kona is adorable. There can never be too many Hav baby pictures. Keep them coming.:biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oh waht a doll! I love that Kona is such a tiny little fluffball! Take all the pictures you can, they grow up way too fast!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurief said:


> BROOKE!!!!You are sooo mean!! So where are the pictures????


LOL You took the words right out of my mouth, Laurie!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I posted his bath pics in another thread. LOL  I didn't mean to be "mean"


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kona is ADORABLE.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you all


----------

